# Bank charges?



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi all, hope everyone is well. I am just wondering if anyone has any experience trying to claim bank charges back. If so how, did you take the bank on, yourself our did you use an outside company. I have done a google search and read a fair bit, this just seemed to confuse me even more  Any comments or advice welcome.

Thanks Jonny.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

You won't get your charges back mate. It went through the courts and went in favour of the banks. Stay away from 3rd party companies! They do nothing but take money from you. You can maybe get some charges back as goodwill gestures if you've not had any before or if you're financially struggling you can maybe get your charges reviewed by your bank and see what can be done but if you're looking to get years worth of charges back you can give up.


----------



## the_names_james (Dec 17, 2010)

I claimed back some charges through a 3rd party (they took 25% with no up-front fees) and got back almost £500. That was before the court ruling though. If I was to do it now (disregarding the court ruling) I'd edit a template (there are loads online) and keep the extra 25%. 

You can also try claiming any payment protection insurance you were 'mis-sold'


----------

